# Ebling 8-16 rear pull plow



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ebling 8-16 pull plow off a 2009 Chevy 3500

Last year...
Brand new controller 
Brand new wiring harness
Brand new hitch mount

Overall it is in good condition, no cracks or welds
Up on pallet racking so PM me if interested and I'll get pics 

Asking $5,000 obo
Located in Central Illinois


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it the newer adjustable hitch style or the older fixed/welded hitch style?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Newer adjustable


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

New price of $4500 obo


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Truck was wrecked 2 days ago...its getting a Wil-ro landscape bed and will not be able to use this Ebling any more.

Make me an offer...I want it gone!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The cfo will be home for lunch at 12:30. I can tell you I'm not going to be able to convince her in an hour. But, I know she is really looking forward to a fall trip, and that's a nice drive down your way. And we have discussed a pull plow for our 1 ton for a couple years,


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Sold


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

To someone in Minniesoda?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> To someone in Minniesoda?


Maybe


----------

